# Need to Replace Flat(H) roof. Where do I begin?



## base184 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have to replace a H flat roof in new york city. It is a townhouse that is about 60-70 years. I believe the wood under the roofing materials are wood planks. The last contractor used a torch to installed a new layer on top of the existing layers. I have two contractors who offered to take out the layers of old roof and install an EPDM layer on the existing wood. I believe(though not confirmed, the wood deck might be wood plank or plywood) They wanted $5500-6500 for the job, this also included the removal of garbage, remove/cut out the bad wood and put in new wood(up to 3 plywood boards), and put in a new EPDM layer. I had new gutters installed 5 years ago, but the installer did not put in a drip guard or flange. It cause a big leak episode two years ago. The area of the roof is 18.5X35feet.

My questions are:

1)is this a job that is doable for someone like me who has zero experience with this type of work. I am planning on hiring a few day laborers to take out the old layers and put in a new EPDM layer. I have been researching this topic and will continue to do so. I simply don't have the money to hire a pro firm to do it.
2)With me and 2 day laborers, it is realistic to take out the old layers, cut and replace old wood, and put in the new EPDM layer within 2 days?
3)how hard is it to cut and install new wood(Plywood) onto the existing deck, if the wood consists of plank boards? There is a hatch on the left side in the middle.
4)how much does EPDM cost per foot?
5)where can I buy EPDM rolls at? Homedepot do not have much roofing materials in stock.
6)25X50Feet of EPDM in a roll weights 300-400lbs. If we were to unroll it on the ground, bring the front end up to the roof, and then gently pull up the rest of the roll onto the roof. Will this cause any damage to the EPDM integrity? The roof is 3 stories high.
7)I plan to buy a single EPDM roll to cover the entire roof in one roll. Is this better than the smaller rolls? do Large rolls have no seams?
8)what about the danger of falling through the roof? How does one avoid that?
9) If we do not finish on time, is it effective to cover the roof with plastic sheets to shield it from the rain?

I realized most of you are professionals in here, and I respect that. So please don't mock my questions. I would appreciate professional advices from professionals in here. Thank You

Peter


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Pictures, and the size of the roof would help. 

EPDM is not a DIY friendly material, especially for those inexperienced with it. If you were set on doing this yourself, I would recommend self adhering 2-ply modbit like GAF Liberty (usually sold at home depot or the like). It has some pretty clear instructions and comes in 3 foot wide rolls, so a lot of your questions/issues would be resolved. 

If you are not comfortable with basic carpentry such as replacing boards I would recommend having an experienced friend help you out. Overall, I think hiring a roofer to perform this job would give you the best outcome.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I sure hope insulation will be added. 


*1)is this a job that is doable for someone like me who has zero experience with this type of work. I am planning on hiring a few day laborers to take out the old layers and put in a new EPDM layer. I have been researching this topic and will continue to do so. I simply don't have the money to hire a pro firm to do it.*

Anything is doable, the problem is what will it really cost you to do it your self? DO you have the tools and equipment to tear off and install? What about getting trash down 3 storys? What happens if you get hurt? Damage someone else's property? Its a town house, are the roofs separate or do you need to tie them in? Who takes the blame when there's a problem.


*2)With me and 2 day laborers, it is realistic to take out the old layers, cut and replace old wood, and put in the new EPDM layer within 2 days?*

No not realistic at all, if you have no experience. I'd figure 2-3 days with my experienced guys doing it. Depending on location details ect. 7 squares is easy, until you said 3 story. Plus we have no idea what penetrations or other considerations.



*3)how hard is it to cut and install new wood(Plywood) onto the existing deck, if the wood consists of plank boards? There is a hatch on the left side in the middle.*

A lot harder then just patching back in with planks. 


*4)how much does EPDM cost per foot?*

What ever menards, HD or where ever you buy it from tells you it cost. Contractors pay a different price, the perks of buying 1000's or more sq's of material a year.


*5)where can I buy EPDM rolls at? Homedepot do not have much roofing materials in stock.*

Menards, HD a supply house. They may not have it but can order it im sure.


*6)25X50Feet of EPDM in a roll weights 300-400lbs. If we were to unroll it on the ground, bring the front end up to the roof, and then gently pull up the rest of the roll onto the roof. Will this cause any damage to the EPDM integrity? The roof is 3 stories high.*

It could cause damage, snags ect.

*7)I plan to buy a single EPDM roll to cover the entire roof in one roll. Is this better than the smaller rolls? do Large rolls have no seams?*

Seamless is better, but seams are no problem if you know what your doing. Rolls have factory seams. 

* 8)what about the danger of falling through the roof? How does one avoid that?*

Tie off. 

* 9) If we do not finish on time, is it effective to cover the roof with plastic sheets to shield it from the rain?*

No depending on the slope it will do little to nothing for you.


So while you could do this project, is it cost effective to do it your self? Remember if you fall who pays?


----------

